# My angel has blessed us with a little beanie!



## Mommy2Kian

Its 6 months tomorrow since my little angel kaden past away...and it looks like he has blessed us with a little baby brother.sister for himself and kian :cloud9: we been trying since december and after using the relaxed approach we finally did it!!!!!!!!!!!

Baby due december 22nd :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







120420101356.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## 3 girlies

oh wow, i am so excited for you all. congratulations :yipee:


----------



## baby.love

Oh sweetie a huge congrats to you :hugs:


----------



## samzi

huge congrats hun x


----------



## embo216

So happy for you hun! xxx


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations xx


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :hugs: x


----------



## cupcake

congrats!!


----------



## Damita

yay congrats :happydance:


----------



## lauralou82

congrats x


----------



## jen1604

Oh wow,thats brilliant!
Massive congrats hon :happydance: 
xxx


----------



## natasja32

Oh my gosh hunny! Thats wonderfull news! Im so happy for you im actually in tears.:hugs: Huge congrats sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## bellascar

Congratulations........God Bless xx


----------



## Nessicle

congratulations honey sooo excited for you!!! And we get to be Bump Buddies now!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## izzysmummy

Wow, congratulations! I have just read your Memorial with tears streaming down my face! You brave brave lady.

Super hope everything will be ok for you.

Xxxxx


----------



## Mavis

Wonderful news, Congratulations :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hopeful

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. What joy it must bring you during after all that you've been through these past six months. I wish you health, happiness and a beautiful baby boy or girl in 9 months.

I too am hoping for a special gift from our angel Drea who was stillborn on December 28/09. 

Take care!!!


----------



## Boony

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## Tulip

:yipee: Congratulations honey! I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jox

OMG OMG OMG such amazing news!!!!

congratulations!!!!

xxx


----------



## louise1302

congratulations xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thank you to each and everyone, needless to say im over the moon, but absaloutly sh*tting myself!!! xXx


----------



## summerarmahni

Congrats hun :) x


----------



## pink_bow

aww huge congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## runnergrl

Congrats, that is wonderful news!


----------



## Louisandcoco

Fantastic news. Congratulations. x


----------



## FEDup1981

wonderful news!!!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Tasha1982

Congrats! I hope you will have happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## needausername

Oh my! Hun, I seriously am so happy for you. I'm tearing up I am so happy for you. I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months. Will be praying for your family the whole way.

So so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Snowball

Oh that's fab news hun. I'm so so happy for you I really am :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Huge congratulations hun!x


----------



## T'elle

awww wow! congrats hun xxxx


----------



## confused27

congrats m2k u deserve it hun happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## happygolucky

Many congratulations:0)


----------



## Jem

Huge congratulations! Due on my birthday :happydance: x


----------



## MrsRoughton

many congratulations. you getting a nice suprise for xmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cla

congrats hun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congratulations hun!!!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## justarascal

Congratulations xx


----------



## cazza22

Massive congratulations sweety x x


----------



## lollylou1

massive congratulations hunny! 

Lou
xxx


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats hun xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congrats my lovely xx


----------



## Justme

Sooo sooo happy for you hunny :hugs: x


----------



## bambikate

wonderful news congratulations x x


----------



## Sweetie

Oh hunny, so happy for you :hugs: congrats on your beanie


----------



## Kota

massive congratulations!! :hugs: so happy for you,


----------



## Bella'smummy

So pleased for you, I hope that you and beanie have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

xxxxxx


----------



## honey08

massive congrats :hugs::dance:


----------



## babytots

So happy for you hunni congratulations!!!! I'll be keeping an eye on your journal to see how you are getting on! x


----------



## alicia89

Great new, congrats x


----------



## mummy2anangel

aw congratulations xx


----------



## Tierney

congratulations hun x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Huge congratulations! :hugs:
xx


----------



## JayDee

Congratulations hon, glad to see Kaden's watching out for you all.


----------



## Bluetomato

Brilliant news! Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks for all your well wishes! heres hoping ill be posting in the birth section in 8 months time!!! :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I am over the moon for you darling. Sending huge hugs to you, beanie, Kian and precious Kaden -x-x- :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!!


----------



## babyblog

I'm really happy for you, congrats! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats hun, kaden is sending you the best christmas prezzie ever.


----------



## hayzeb

Massive *C*O*N*G*R*A*T*S*! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :flower:


----------



## elainegee

congratulations to you! I remember you so fondly during the 1st/2nd/3rd trimester boards and followed your story about your angel throughout i guess the ups and sadly the downs.

Congratulations again and heres to a healthy 9 months of happyness. (im sure angel big bro will be looking down on your new LO keeping a close eye on him!)


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Congrats x


----------



## maratobe

congrats!!!


----------



## Cookie dough

Congratulations x


----------



## helen1234

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## lottie_2007

Huge congratulations! Can't believe it was 6 months ago :hugs: xx


----------



## loopdido

that's wonderful news! Christmas babies are great.........


----------



## lou1979

I am OVER the moon for you !!

MASSIVE MASSIVE congrats to all of you xx


----------



## teal

Huge congratulations to you :hugs: xx


----------



## lilyd

Huge congratulations to you and your family x


----------



## rcbrown08

Congratulations Mommy2Kian!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :)


----------



## letia659

congrats!! Im so excited for you!


----------



## diane60f

Congrats!


----------



## Aidedhoney

Wow huge congrats xxxx


----------



## KaeRit21

im so happy for you. congratulations huni !!

xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

mommy2kian, i read your online memorial and i'm in tears :( i'm so happy that your baby kaden has blessed you with a new gift. how sweet. and congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## FsMummy

i know you are like 9 weeks now but wanted to say congrats!


----------



## _Hope_

Me too! Congratulations xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

That's wonderful news! Congratulations. xx


----------



## PaulaLondon

That's great!


----------



## pinkclaire

Wow I'm so pleased for you! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Tabs

That's such lovely news honey.... I'm made up for you, I truly am.

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

PS: We're due within a few days of each other too!!!


----------



## Rhiannon

huge congratulations xx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Raven24

ahh im so happy for you congrats xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!!! I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Whaaa?! YAY! :happydance: I leave for a little while, and come back to great news!

Congrats sweetheart, you deserve it! :friends:


----------



## cherryglitter

Congratulations hunny :) xxxx


----------

